# Happy Birthday to Her Royal Highness!



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Fiona, Princess of Discuss Cooking.

I wish the best birthday ever for you!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy, happy birthday Princess!!!  Best of cake to you!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank You!

We are on our way to Pumpkin Chunkin!!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheers Mum!


----------



## Sprout (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## podonnel45 (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy birthday, Princess "Fi"


----------



## chopper (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy, happy day PF!  Your Pumpkin Chunkin sounds really fun.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Princess!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday PF... whatcha get me?


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fi! and happy punkin' chunkin'!


----------



## GB (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Princess!  Tell us all about the punkin' chunkin' when you get home.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Happy Birthday PF... whatcha get me?



A Knuckle Duster.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 22, 2011)

Too funny...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2011)

We got there early.  It was a bit of a disappointment, the vendors...it was a garage sale, no food, no t-shirts or hats for the event.  Especially since I didn't eat before we left thinking there would be Tacos, Nachos, Hotdogs and assorted beverages.  The site was beautiful and the sounds of the cannon would echo up and down the valley.

There were only 3 old engines, all compressed air.  No Catapults, no Trebuchets, bummer!  It was poorly conceived and throwh together.  I think the three owners of the engines just like to chunk to a crowd.  They just decided to invite the town.  At least they did think to have 3 porta-potties.

But, I got to see real live punkin chunkin and hear the cannon and the horns.  It was a good time, once I reset my sights.  I picked up a pumpkin pie for my B-Day treat and Shrek took me to 5 guys.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Fi.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## spork (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL, sounds like good times, FiFi, Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you, so much everyone.  Ending the day watching movies, "Horrible Bosses" and then the new Pirates of the Caribbean. There's 2 more if I need them.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy birthday PF!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2011)

here's wishing you a wonderful birthday that a princess, _our_ princess, truely deserves.

happy birthday fee.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 23, 2011)

Argh, I missed it by a few hours. Hapoy birthday a day late!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Argh, I missed it by a few hours. Hapoy birthday a day late!



It is still 11:54 here in MST...Thank you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> here's wishing you a wonderful birthday that a princess, _our_ princess, truely deserves.
> 
> happy birthday fee.



Thanks BT!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!! Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday and many returns.  I keep telling Mrs. 40_C that I *need* a Punkin Chunker.  She keeps giving me the look....yes that's the one.

Ogres have many layers...like an onion...Happy Happy Birthday.







.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2011)

I want a trebuchet or a catapult, I don't think that is too much to ask for...

And you know I am the sweet, inner layer and core of the onion.


Thanks, Guys.  My Mom says she doesn't feel old until she remembers she has a 51 year old daughter...she's 67


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2011)

Warmest Birthday Wishes PF! I hope this year is one of the best yet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Warmest Birthday Wishes PF! I hope this year is one of the best yet!



It has to be...this last year has been horrible!  Thanks CWS!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't know!  I didn't get online yesterday, at all.  Sooooo, Happy belated birthday, PriFi.  I hope it was a truly memorable one.  

DC'ers, just think of it, what are the chances that two, such amazing characters, um, I mean, extraordinary ladies as PriFi, and PAG were born just a day apart, different years of course.  Oct.22/23 should be made into holidays.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy belated birthday PF! I missed this completely. Hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want a trebuchet or a catapult, I don't think that is too much to ask for...
> 
> And you know I am the sweet, inner layer and core of the onion.
> 
> ...


 
You are lucky that your mom still remembers that--my mom thinks I still live at "home."!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It has to be...this last year has been horrible!  Thanks CWS!!


 
I hear you--I've had a really tough time since 2007--keep hoping life gets better--and keep telling myself to suck it up, buttercup. Sorry that this year has been so hard--but keep trucking!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I didn't know!  I didn't get online yesterday, at all.  Sooooo, Happy belated birthday, PriFi.  I hope it was a truly memorable one.
> 
> DC'ers, just think of it, what are the chances that two, such amazing characters, um, I mean, extraordinary ladies as PriFi, and PAG were born just a day apart, different years of course.  Oct.22/23 should be made into holidays.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



I like "amazing characters,"  yes...I agree we are special.  Thanks GW.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> Happy belated birthday PF! I missed this completely. Hope you had a lovely day.



I had a really good day, Alix...thank you!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry I am late Princess. Glad you had a nice birthday.
Happy Day to You!!!

Josie


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 24, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthday!!
Wishing you many more blessed ones!!


----------



## betterthanabox (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------

